# Partner visa with condition 8105



## kishan

Hi,I need a help regarding this issue. My student visa expires 15th may 2012. Can I work full time after this date when my BV kick off. I have applied 820/801. Last week only. So guys please help me regarding this.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## corepda

how come you applied 820/801? Do you have an Australian partner? If you do then you qualify. Your question is quite unclear. Please tell us more exactly what you want to know. Your title & post content is quite different & unclear.
Thanks


----------



## kishan

Hi there,
Yes I do have Australian partner. I have student visa before applying partner visa. So I have been granted bridging visa A with work condition 8105. But now my student visa has already expired on may 15th 2012 and BVA has taken place. So I'm not studying any course atm. So Do I qualify to work full time or not. Though it has condition 8105.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Paradise

8105 means you can't work more than 40 hours per fortnight when your course is in session. Therefore, if your course is not in session, this condition does not apply to you.

Goodluck with partner visa.


----------

